# First Photoshoot With The Wife :) - C&C Welcome



## MohaimenK (Aug 15, 2010)

This was the first photoshoot w/ the wife. I told her to take extra clothes but she said it'd be fine. Well she realized she should have listened to me 
I used the lightsphere on these photos. Couple of them I used the surface blur technique but most of them are untouched. One thing did annoy me, is her bra strap. After taking a bunch, she tells me its removable :gah:......:taped sh:

Anyway, check em out. C&C is welcome! We'll do another photoshoot soon as we've got some cool outfits from the mall after this shoot. 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## eilla05 (Aug 15, 2010)

I really love # 7! I also like number 2 minus the bra strap


----------



## LCARSx32 (Aug 15, 2010)

She's lovely and a natural model.

#1:  I like--minus the strap.  Clone stamp, maybe?
#2:  Love the pose and the expression on her face.  The strap's not all that bad in this one.
#3:  I don't know what it is, but this one doesn't do much for me.
#4:  I would have liked this one more if her foot was flat instead of raised.  It looks tense; un-natural.
#5:  Another one that's kinda "ho-hum".
#6:  See #5, but step back a few feet first.
#7:  Perfect.  

Good work, keep it up.  :thumbup:


----------



## dak1b (Aug 15, 2010)

i wud suggest to find more interesting backgrounds.


----------



## LCARSx32 (Aug 15, 2010)

For portraits?  I thought the point was *not* to have "interesting" backgrounds because they might distract from the subject? -confused-


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 15, 2010)

Textures, leading lines, patterns, etc etc... They can all be interesting as a background and not offer the viewer too much to analyze vice the subject.


----------



## SecondShot (Aug 15, 2010)

#1 Strap is distracting, but I like this picture

#2 I like the picture, but something about the angle of shot is bothering me. Her pose is seductive, curvy, yet the angle that you shot seems to somehow convey the opposite direction her legs are going. It makes sense in my eyes/brain, but I don't know if I explained it well enough. 

#3 I agree with LCARS, doesn't do much for me. 

#4 I like the look, don't like the background. The combination of the iron railing and dying plants doesn't do much for my taste. I do think the pose she has can be very successful in a different venue. 

#5 and #6 The left side is distracting and detracts IMO. I think it might have been better if you had the door as the sole background, and her in a pose that really OWNED that rustic door. Sasha Fierce or something bold 

#7 LOVE this one, very natural. Great capture IMO. Only thing that bothers me is the wooden fence in the background going at a distinct slant.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 15, 2010)

You need to have more space between the model & the background to provide separation.  That is what is working in #7.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2010)

Mo.. what the heck?  "My photos are not ok to edit?"  Change that or Ill remove you from my friends list! LOL JK.

Yeah man.. #7..  thats it.  If you dont have more space like Ron Evers was saying, at least get a better background like dak1b was saying.  

BTW.. you have a lovely wife!


----------



## Bryce (Aug 15, 2010)

2 and 7 I like but the others do nothing for me.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 15, 2010)

agree with the rest #7 catches my eye


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks guys! your comments really helped a lot! As she's my test client and I practice with her before I reach out to others for their photoshoot. I now have a better idea what to look for (better out of focused backgrounds) which isn't hard to find. Although I was trying to somewhat recreate types of shots I've seen around in different modeling websites. 

Schwettylens :hug::I'll PM you bro and explain everything. 

As for "interesting background" I think I kindda have an idea what you're saying, and yes I'll work on that also. 

Erose, actually I brightened it a little but the reason it probably seems a little overexposed is mostly because this was in the middle w/out much shades where the others were either with shades from tree or covered porch or some sort. But if you pay attention to 2 &3 you'll see side of her amrs are much brighter as well because sun was hitting from that direction between the trees and building. Thanks btw for the compliment for my wife 

BTW guys, I've also tried to use my 1.8 lens and even w/ exposure knocked down, 100 ISO, no flash, they came out super exposed. Now that I think about it, I probably should have used full Manual mode to raise the shutter speed is that correct?


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 15, 2010)

BTW guys, forgot to ask, in general, was lighting good in these photos? As I said before, I only used my flash and lightsphere with it and IMO the result came out very good. But would also like to hear what your opinion is on these?


----------



## Early (Aug 15, 2010)

You really caught the look in #7.  It would be nice to see the untouched original.


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 15, 2010)

The light is ok. 

How do you apply the surface blur? Do you create a face mask removing the lips, eyes, brows, nostrils, etc?


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 15, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> The light is ok.
> 
> How do you apply the surface blur? Do you create a face mask removing the lips, eyes, brows, nostrils, etc?


 
Yup pretty simple step but does alot for close up shots.


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 15, 2010)

Early said:


> You really caught the look in #7.  It would be nice to see the untouched original.



As requested:

Before:






After:





Here are couple more that I also liked. I don't have time to edit them right now, perhaps later when I get a chance. Although I do think they came out well as they did from camera.


----------

